# Gray Hair



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

Before my vacation I had my hair cut way shorter than normal, knowing I won’t see a barber in six weeks. Something like 12mm on the clippers (maybe 15mm). The idea is the hair would be one less issue I needed to be concerned with. I even brought a ballcap with me, even though I’m not normally a hat wearing kind of guy, if it looked bad while it grew back out.

I’ve understood that gray hair grows faster than colored hair, for some time. Link - Gray hair is a sign of life. My beard is nearly all gray (Or… silver if you like) with the rest of my hair turning gray (I mean) silver as working its way up the sides and temples to top of my head. There’s one spot, an island if you will, among the colored hair in front, that’s already turned gray silver maybe about 1.5 cm wide. It’s clear from its length since my haircut that’s its growth is out pacing the rest of my colored hair.

In my youth my hair was blonde but has darkened over the decades. If I spend enough time in the sun, it gets a bit more yellow (Or… Golden) to it but overall, my hair color is mostly, a pointless light-ish brownish color. My gray silver is nearly white, think Gandalf the White. My grandfathers on my mother’s side had same gray silver white hair, but kept it so short it was hard to tell. While my father’s father had more of a thinning silver look to him. I have the same blue eyes as my both grandfathers, but both my parents had brown.

This post isn’t a complaint, as I was once told by a beautiful woman, that “Those that don’t have the wisdom to gray, bald.” Not sure if there is truth to that, but I cling to it, as my hair turns grays silvers faster than it recedes. Just wanted to share and figured posting here was better than shouting into the void.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

NoCanSurf said:


> Before my vacation I had my hair cut way shorter than normal, knowing I won’t see a barber in six weeks. Something like 12mm on the clippers (maybe 15mm). The idea is the hair would be one less issue I needed to be concerned with. I even brought a ballcap with me, even though I’m not normally a hat wearing kind of guy, if it looked bad while it grew back out.
> 
> I’ve understood that gray hair grows faster than colored hair, for some time. Link - Gray hair is a sign of life. My beard is nearly all gray (Or… silver if you like) with the rest of my hair turning gray (I mean) silver as working its way up the sides and temples to top of my head. There’s one spot, an island if you will, among the colored hair in front, that’s already turned gray silver maybe about 1.5 cm wide. It’s clear from its length since my haircut that’s its growth is out pacing the rest of my colored hair.
> 
> ...


As a 36 year old with an awful hairline, I’m deeply offended by your last paragraph. YOU TAKE IT BACK.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm blonde, so I went from white hair, to light blonde, to dirty blonde, to almost brown... and back to white..

I'm just getting my little kid hair colour back.

My beard is also white, which is why I don't grow it.

NONE SHALL PASS!


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I did come this far in life and did not grow this old to care the lightest on what people think about what and where what growth on that noggin of mine or elsewhere for that matter.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> As a 36 year old with an awful hairline, I’m deeply offended by your last paragraph. YOU TAKE IT BACK.


What does it mean when I'm gray and bald?


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been shaving my head since I was 40. Liberating.

Now, when it grows in a little, it's sparkly.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Hair is an annoyance, I keep mine ~ 1/4" long on my head.

If I could have one wish it would be to have all of my body hair removed permanently


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> As a 36 year old with an awful hairline, I’m deeply offended by your last paragraph. YOU TAKE IT BACK.


Fifty+ Year Old Forum intruder alert!


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

chazpat said:


> Fifty+ Year Old Forum intruder alert!


My hairline is at least 62 years old so I’m allowed to participate in this one.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

mid 50's and I would say my hair is peppered when it gets a chance to grow out, but I would rather be bald and not have to worry about shaving it on a regular basis.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

natas1321 said:


> mid 50's and I would say my hair is peppered when it gets a chance to grow out, but I would rather be bald and not have to worry about shaving it on a regular basis.


Id take that and raise you one: imagine no beard hair 😮

To never have to worry about shaving again 😇 

Now let’s talk nose and ear hair … as I get older it’s as though the thinning hair on top is fertilizing the hair elsewhere, WTF!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> As a 36 year old with an awful hairline, I’m deeply offended by your last paragraph. YOU TAKE IT BACK.


I always thought you were older…so you’re
just a kid really 🤣


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> Id take that and raise you one: imagine no beard hair 😮
> 
> To never have to worry about shaving again 😇
> 
> Now let’s talk nose and ear hair … as I get older it’s as though the thinning hair on top is fertilizing the hair elsewhere, WTF!


I'm jealous of the lack of shaving. Even if nothing else has thinned, the ear and nose hair grows.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Its called titanium thank you, and people pay big bucks for what we get free these days...


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> I always thought you were older…so you’re
> just a kid really 🤣


Old grumpy guy on the inside, unremarkable 36 year old on the outside.


----------



## JPSeuropa (Jul 12, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> I'm jealous of the lack of shaving. Even if nothing else has thinned, the ear and nose hair grows.


dont forget the eyebrows!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Hair is an annoyance, I keep mine ~ 1/4" long on my head.
> 
> If I could have one wish it would be to have all of my body hair removed permanently


I thought I did for quite a while, Busulfan In my chemo treatments took everything away, eyebrows, everything. Didn't have to shave for about a year.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Dogbrain said:


> What does it mean when I'm gray and bald?


I started to go grey in my 20s. In my 30s I figured, I could always dye it if I wanted. Then my 40s hit and the grey went away, replaced by scalp. The good news: I only look in the mirror once a day, the rest of the time I still think I have a full head of blond hair.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Mid-fifties here; slight peppering going on up top, but the short beard is pretty gray in spots, mostly around the chin.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Cary said:


> I started to go grey in my 20s. In my 30s I figured, I could always dye it if I wanted. Then my 40s hit and the grey went away, replaced by scalp. The good news: I only look in the mirror once a day, the rest of the time I still think I have a full head of blond hair.


I basically had the opposite. Growing up my dad had a terrible comb-over and I always swore I would NEVER do that. So in my early twenties when the hairline started to go I just shaved my head. But it was still thick enough that I could grow an inch or so if I wanted, but usually kept it at 1/2" or less. Over time it got thinner and thinner and so I had to keep it shorter and shorter to make it look reasonable. But now my temples are completely gray so even the stubble makes me look significantly older.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

I've gone from black to salt and pepper to pretty much all white over the past few decades. The upsides are 1) I still have plenty of it, and 2) I learned during that brief period between "every buddy go home and don't leave the house" to "everything is now a zoom meeting" that my white hair takes to kool-aid dye much better than black hair. Now I'm just looking forward to retirement so I can go back to kool-aid orange. Ohhhhhh yeaaaaahhhhh.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I have had long hair on and off since I was in high school. In my mid 30s it was short. I noticed a single eyebrow hair that was quite rouge and grew long like a sailor’s and was gray. I decided to start growing my hair out again before I went gray up top. Through my 40s my hair stayed long, no gray showed up. Now I’m 52 and still no gray in the mane but my chin has now succumbed to the change over. The single eyebrow hair is still lurking around and gets plucked but has not convinced the others to defy their original hue. Now I’m keeping the long hair long and letting it change to gray one day. Until then I’m enjoying my dark brown hair as a connection to my youth.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a sexy platinum blonde, myself. Was a deep brown brunette in my youth but started the changeover in my mid 30s. By early 40s, mostly grey. Hair slowly thinning but still full. Chicks dig grey hair. I nearly have to kick them off me at times. It's annoying AF. And yes, fast growing. I see my hairdresser every 3 weeks and by then it's grown an average of 2". I lovingly accuse my hairdresser of adding hair growing tonic to the shampoo she using on me.


----------

